# Doomsday clock moves 2 minutes closer to midnight



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Doomsday Clock moves two minutes closer to midnight - CBS News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Come on! Three minutes to midnight because of climate change? Even if it's real, it'll take a hundred years to cause DOOM.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Remember back in the '70s when it was the "big freeze"? That's what the "scientists" were claiming back then. It didn't happen either, unless you count last winter.
View attachment 9458

We are facing another ice age in about 10,000 years. Hopefully by then I'll have my fusion generator up and running to keep the furnace up and going.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Come on! Three minutes to midnight because of climate change? Even if it's real, it'll take a hundred years to cause DOOM.


Not really but....I don't think it is just climate influencing that. If it really was, it would be so close to a radical change that it would be hard to predict.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was watching a documentary on Glaciers retreating. The scientist had to reluctantly admit that it is cyclic. The path Hannibal used to cross the alps and sack Rome is no longer passable. It is covered in ice now but wasn't in the beginning of the dark ages. They advance and retreat as the Earth grows closer to and more distant from the sun. The Alps will crumble as they should and it's not my damned fault.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

"Put them in the Iron Maiden&#8230;"

"Iron Maiden? EXCELLENT!"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This whole doomsday clock thing is so silly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Now now now people, climate change IS real. Al Gore said so in his movie he wrote while sitting in his palatial palace. He even did fact checking by flying a private plane all over the world! Anyone that invents the the internet knows stuff and should be believed.

Plus he knows all these super wealthy people that had time to fly their 1,700 private carbon footprint spewing jets to Switzerland to discuss this urgent threat.

1,700 Private Jets Fly to Davos to Discuss Global Warming - Breitbart


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

What a bunch of Bravo Sierra!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

God's clock is the only one I'm concerned with. It's not a clock like we understand, He keeps Eternity Standard Time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Now now now people, climate change IS real. Al Gore said so in his movie he wrote while sitting in his palatial palace. He even did fact checking by flying a private plane all over the world! Anyone that invents the the internet knows stuff and should be believed.
> 
> Plus he knows all these super wealthy people that had time to fly their 1,700 private carbon footprint spewing jets to Switzerland to discuss this urgent threat.
> 
> 1,700 Private Jets Fly to Davos to Discuss Global Warming - Breitbart


Well, If Al Gore says so.......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If the doomsday clock moved two minutes closer, . . . it's ONLY because of the continued and escalating threat of the sunnis, sheites, and assorted other ******* and baghead butt lifters from an assortment of sandboxes, . . . that need to be sent home to THEIR countries.

They don't want to be a part of us (Canada, US, Europe, and Australia), . . . and I don't want to be a part of their world.

Besides that, . . . get close to one, . . . they stink. I've been on pig farms and in chicken barns with 1,000's of laying hens, . . . smelled better than three ******** standing in line at Wally world.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> If the doomsday clock moved two minutes closer, . . . it's ONLY because of the continued and escalating threat of the sunnis, sheites, and assorted other ******* and baghead butt lifters from an assortment of sandboxes, . . . that need to be sent home to THEIR countries.
> 
> They don't want to be a part of us (Canada, US, Europe, and Australia), . . . and I don't want to be a part of their world.
> 
> ...


I was going to write something similar but my post would have been laced with adjectives to make the moderators huddle and discuss my future banning....

Mr Dwight's version is much better for the youngsters to read.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That clock struck fear into the hearts of Soviets and Americans alike. I think at the end of the cold War it should have been retired, it's purpose fulfilled. Now it is an irrelevant relic that they are just trying to keep on life support with garbage science. I guess it moved ahead for Y2K, The Mayan Calendar, Ragnarok,


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The only thing 1 700 jets flew to a conference for was how to assert total control and finish raping the earth to extinction, people first. Give-me-a-break


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

How Long until the Clock moves again with all the shit going on in the world right now...??? any bets. 2 mins or 1 min next?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before somebody somewhere gets nuked. The more countries that have the technology to build the bomb the more likely one will be used. Nothing to do with clocks, climate change or any other agenda simply put, the odds increase with proliferation.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> If the doomsday clock moved two minutes closer, . . . it's ONLY because of the continued and escalating threat of the sunnis, sheites, and assorted other ******* and baghead butt lifters from an assortment of sandboxes, . . . that need to be sent home to THEIR countries.
> 
> They don't want to be a part of us (Canada, US, Europe, and Australia), . . . and I don't want to be a part of their world.
> 
> ...


Dwight your Right!

As a kid I spent summers on my grandparents farm, they had 5,000 laying hens.

One of my jobs was to move all that shit that came off the trough with the tractor, man that shit stunk!

I was glad I had a couple of weeks at home to wash the stink out before school started.

At one time years back, I kept checking the back sides of the ******** to see if they dumped in their pants.

Those bastards stunk worse than all the chickens, including the dead ones rotting on the pile.

I finally came to realize they were THAT way, think back to Nam, Smell is kind of like a slope rotting in a drainage ditch in the sun for a couple of day, almost.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think we just got to recognize that according the the clockkeepers we are about where we were in 1949 in terms of global security, but not quite as bad as 1953. However all it takes is one tick closer to midnight to get there again the closest yet. 

I think as long as there is no major destabilization or nuclear war we should not be advancing for atleast another 10 to 15 years. I think it will take a war between the NATO and Russia to move the clock before 2030, short of a major disaster of some sort, meltdown of nuclear plants etc.. any advance on the clock will be a man made or natural disaster up until I think about 2030. Different world by 2030 I think.people born in the 1950's will be in their last decade. Bible says that the generation that Israel became a state again shall not pass this to me would mean that we will be in a 20 year countdown by 2030 at the latest, as they will be going from their 70's to 90's. I think not many people will be living past 100 from that period. That is probably most people on this board except for the youngens such as myself.

You know we have enviornmental and population crises coming up in the 2030's and 2040's, by that time either we have our stuff together or things will probably get rough.

I could see maybe 1 minute in 2030 and 1 minute in 2040 the way things are going. Then we would have seconds added every year likely.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When I was 15 I picked eggs at the neighbors, 27000 laying hens. Their waste was not nearly as bad as the pile of dead chickens dumped back up in the woods. Yes 27k. I know off topic, but following the train of thought in the thread.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

I've said for years that the race to the end of humanity was between climate change and Muslims. I've since reversed my opinion on climate change being our fault. I'm pretty sure I copied this video from a recent post in this forum, it was pretty good and not too long...

https://www.prageru.com/courses/env...nt-told-you-about-climate-change#.Vc4sj_lViko


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

...although most nukes belong to non-Muslims, Muslims are the only ones who are actually friggin dumb enough to WANT a nuclear holocaust


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This thread was almost a year in the grave.
Can't we just let the dead rest in peace?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Save the Whales, Save the Dolphins, Save the Trees, Save the Sea Turtles, Save the Ozone, Save the Planet, Global Warming, The Big Freeze, Climate Change, Acid Rain, Smog 


What other BS can you all you add to this, I am about sick and tired this crazy Shat.


----------

